

Benford's law: statistical technique for sniffing out fraudulent data - siglesias
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/BenfordsLaw.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/benford?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1429336>

